# Ask a Sith Lord



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

I have been commanded by my master, Emperor Palpatine, to start an advice column to assist weak fools with their pitiful problems.

You will ask me questions.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 1, 2007)

What's up motherfucker? btw it's the Executor.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 1, 2007)

Can I learn to use the force and be your student lord vader?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 1, 2007)

When will we make the sandwiches?

Do you have any affiliation with Mr. Test


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> What's up motherfucker? btw it's the Executor.



<crushes windpipe> I find your condescending attitude disturbing.



JPMDan said:


> Can I learn to use the force and be your student lord vader?



Embrace your anger, let the hate flow through you. Only then can you realize the power of the dark side of the force.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok so I'm embracing my anger and the hate is flowing through me but I'm not realizing the power of the dark side. Any suggestions?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

What is in the dark center of the universe?


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> When will we make the sandwichs?



How can you ever expect to make a sandwich if you cannot even locate a spell checker? I want proper grammer, not execuses.



> Do you have any affiliation with Mr. Test



Don't be so proud of this bot you call Mr. Test. The ability to squint is insignificant next to the power of the force.


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2007)

Is it hard to breathe underneath that thing?


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Ok so I'm embracing my anger and the hate is flowing through me but I'm not realizing the power of the dark side. Any suggestions?



You must learn to control you fear. Having your pregnant wife die while your best friend hacks off all your limbs helps, too.


----------



## Alpo (Jun 1, 2007)

Does this suit make me look fat?


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> What is in the dark center of the universe?



The inside of Rosie O'Donnell's colon.



rg7420user said:


> Is it hard to breathe underneath that thing?



<crushes windpipe> Do you find it hard to breath?



Alpo said:


> Does this suit make me look fat?



No, those four large bantha burgers make you look fat.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2007)

Why was the 2 Meter wide red button thingy on the death star located on the outside of the ship and lightly guarded?

More importantly, why did it even have a self destruct thing to begin with?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

Have you spelunked said colon?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> How can you ever expect to make a sandwich if you cannot even locate a spell checker? I want proper grammer, not execuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so proud of this bot you call Mr. Test. The ability to squint is insignificant next to the power of the force.




... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
... 


 
........ 
 
....... 
......... 

 
 
 
 


......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
...... 

 

It would seem my problem is spelling, not grammer; and your's would be proper word choice


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Why was the 2 Meter wide red button thingy on the death star located on the outside of the ship and lightly guarded?
> 
> More importantly, why did it even have a self destruct thing to begin with?



I was never too keen on that technological terror to begin with. I must also note that it was only destroyed by using the power of the force.



Zepp88 said:


> Have you spelunked said colon?



<crushes windpipe>

<motions for stormtroopers to remove body>



OzzyC said:


> It would seem my problem is spelling, not grammer; and your's would be proper word choice



<ignites lightsaber>

<separates head from body>


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> I was never too keen on that technological terror to begin with. I must also note that it was only destroyed by using the power of the force.



Fair enough. Technology is overrated. its much better to just kill people on a one-by-one basis. Or in small groups.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> <ignites lightsaber>
> 
> <separates head from body>


<fall to ground>
<dies>
Now what should I do?


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Fair enough. Technology is overrated. its much better to just kill people on a one-by-one basis. Or in small groups.



Looks like Metal Ken has made a new friend.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Looks like Metal Ken has made a new friend.



Us like-minded people have to stick together man


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Fair enough. Technology is overrated. its much better to just kill people on a one-by-one basis. Or in small groups.



Good. Now, release your anger, let the hate flow.



OzzyC said:


> <fall to ground>
> <dies>
> Now what should I do?



Become a force ghost. I'll give you my son's address so you can go harass him. You like swamps, right?


----------



## Luke Skywalker (Jun 1, 2007)

Jeez... why couldn't Obi Wan have been my real father.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2007)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Jeez... why couldn't Obi Wan have been my real father.



CAuse you're a whiny bitch. 




Darth Vader said:


> Good. Now, release your anger, let the hate flow.




One step ahead of you.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> Become a force ghost. I'll give you my son's address so you can go harass him. You like swamps, right?




Swamps? I'm ok with it as long as there aren't any green midgets, I heard they aren't too good for your health.

<Harassing complete>


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Jeez... why couldn't Obi Wan have been my real father.



The force is strong in you young Skywalker...but you are not a Jedi yet.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

*releases soul from the top of head*


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> One step ahead of you.



Hmm...

To hell with Luke. Wanna help me rule the galaxy?


----------



## settite (Jun 1, 2007)

Can I have your repuation Darth Vader? What does it take to become a Souless Killing Machine?


----------



## Drew (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> Hmm...
> 
> To hell with Luke. Wanna help me rule the galaxy?



 

Do it.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

settite said:


> Can I have your repuation Darth Vader? What does it take to become a Souless Killing Machine?



Stop drinking and start killing.



Drew said:


> Do it.



I do not require your approval. Ever notice that they don't make pink lightsabers? Not even Ewoks wear pink.


----------



## Dick Cheney (Jun 1, 2007)

At last, a kindred spirit.

I have the utmost admiration for your work, sir. You have been a lifelong inspiration to me.


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2007)

Dick Cheney said:


> At last, a kindred spirit.
> 
> I have the utmost admiration for your work, sir. You have been a lifelong inspiration to me.


----------



## Drew (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> I do not require your approval. Ever notice that they don't make pink lightsabers? Not even Ewoks wear pink.



The pink's just a disguise, mate. I'm not quite strong enough in the dark side of the force to get away with black, so I wear pink so they don't see it coming, and I have the element of surprise.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 1, 2007)

Having done the deed in your name, what do you request of me next? 
It gets boring being dead.


----------



## Dick Cheney (Jun 1, 2007)

noodles said:


>



[sign]terrorist[/sign]


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

*I feel like I got killed off this thing too quickly...*


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

Dick Cheney said:


> At last, a kindred spirit.
> 
> I have the utmost admiration for your work, sir. You have been a lifelong inspiration to me.



You have wrecked the economies of three countries, created a war rife with religious persecution and insurgency, financially burdened and oppressed your own people, sent thousands of young soldiers off to die at a whim, and systematically stripped away the rights of the very people who voted you into office.

Impressive. Most impressive.


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2007)

I hate this board.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

noodles said:


>



Perhaps you think you're being treated unfairly? 



rg7420user said:


> I hate this board.



<ignites lightsaber>

<slices body in half at the middle>


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> Perhaps you think you're being treated unfairly?



No, of course not!


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2007)

So I guess I'm officially dead.  

Hey Vader, Cheney's got more -rep than you.


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2007)

Drew said:


> The pink's just a disguise, mate. I'm not quite strong enough in the dark side of the force to get away with black, so I wear pink so they don't see it coming, and I have the element of surprise.


----------



## Dick Cheney (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> You have wrecked the economies of three countries, created a war rife with religious persecution and insurgency, financially burdened and oppressed your own people, sent thousands of young soldiers off to die at a whim, and systematically stripped away the rights of the very people who voted you into office.
> 
> Impressive. Most impressive.



_il miglior fabbro_, sir, _il miglior fabbro_. I am merely following in the footsteps of those who have gone before.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok, here's a question for you "*father*", If I'm not yet a Jedi how come I kicked your ass at the Battle of Endor?! Huh? 
Boo-Yah!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

The son enters! This will be epic


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 1, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> The son enters! This will be epic



Someone's gonna fall from a great height before this is over...


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

Dick Cheney said:


> _il miglior fabbro_, sir, _il miglior fabbro_. I am merely following in the footsteps of those who have gone before.



Ever considered a career in military service. I have a, uhh, problem retaining Imperial Navy Admirals.


----------



## Drew (Jun 1, 2007)

Luke Skywalker said:


> ...the Battle of Endor?!



Um, wasn't that The Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Ok, here's a question for you "*father*", If I'm not yet a Jedi how come I kicked your ass at the Battle of Endor?! Huh?
> Boo-Yah!!!



How's your hand?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> Ever considered a career in military service. I have a, uhh, problem retaining Imperial Navy Admirals.



Yeah, you escaped and let Tarkin die!


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2007)

Drew said:


> Um, wasn't that The Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

Drew said:


> Um, wasn't that The Lord of the Rings?



*slap* no!


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

Drew said:


> The pink's just a disguise, mate. I'm not quite strong enough in the dark side of the force to get away with black, so I wear pink so they don't see it coming, and I have the element of surprise.



You are part of a gay alliance and a traitor! Take him away!


----------



## Drew (Jun 1, 2007)

[action=Drew]is taken away[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

Vader deemed you false


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2007)

Drew said:


> [action=Drew]is taken away[/action]








That didn't go to well for the last person that was taken away... 



Zepp88 said:


> Vader deemed you false



Yeah, but he canceled you with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Having done the deed in your name, what do you request of me next?
> It gets boring being dead.



You must work your way up from the bottom. My cousin Chad works at a grocery store, I'm sure he could employee you as a stock boy.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (Jun 1, 2007)

Drew said:


> Um, wasn't that The Lord of the Rings?


Um... no! That would be the Battle of Gondor. From that inferior _made for tv_ trilogy.  

Jeez... and people call me a little bitch.

And btw, father... my hand is fine. Thanks for asking!  
How are your stumps?  Old Man Kenobi sure fucked you up good! 

[action=Luke Skywalker]pauses... must not let the anger overtake me.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

noodles said:


> That didn't go to well for the last person that was taken away...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but he canceled you with extreme prejudice.



Aye....I was cancelled harshly. 

I want one of those droids, and a sentry droid, and Fetts Mandalorian armor...god that would rule!


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 1, 2007)

When Darth Vader will get some nice black socks ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> When Darth Vader will get some nice black socks ?



 referencing another thread  plus one


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

Luke Skywalker said:


> And btw, father... my hand is fine. Thanks for asking!
> How are your stumps?  Old Man Kenobi sure fucked you up good!



Old man Kenobi also let you make out with your sister.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> Old man Kenobi also let you make out with your sister.


Meh... a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Meh... a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.



besides, she was hot.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> When Darth Vader will get some nice black socks ?



Even a Sith Lord gets backed up on laundry occassionally.



Luke Skywalker said:


> Meh... a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.



Ever heard of the mind trick? You could have any woman you wanted.

Some Jedi you are.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 1, 2007)

Incest ftw...




oh wait...


----------



## Luke Skywalker (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> Ever heard of the mind trick? You could have any woman you wanted.
> 
> Some Jedi you are.



Well, duh!  Back then my powers weren't quite developed. I needed some and she was easy.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Well, duh!  Back then my powers weren't quite developed. I needed some and she was easy.



I should have had you frozen in carbonite instead.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, atleast I'm not calling some old creepy perv in a robe, "master".


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> I should have had you frozen in carbonite instead.


you did try to freeze him, han was frozen to test whether it worked, remember?


----------



## Dick Cheney (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> Ever considered a career in military service. I have a, uhh, problem retaining Imperial Navy Admirals.



Actually, I have not, having always felt that I could best serve outside the military than from within. Your words have made me reconsider, however. Perhaps I was just never shown the right opportunity...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

And, irony, Hans now your son in law.

You're not a very good family man


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Well, atleast I'm not calling some old creepy perv in a robe, "master".



Me: Chosen One
You: Farm Boy

Me: Fucked up a bunch of sandpeople
You: Fucked up by a bunch of sandpeople

Me: Well over six feet of badass
You: Too short to be a stormtrooper



D-EJ915 said:


> you did try to freeze him, han was frozen to test whether it worked, remember?



Didn't I already dispose of you? 



Zepp88 said:


> And, irony, Hans now your son in law.
> 
> You're not a very good family man



Same with you.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm angelic and have fox ears, I guess it helps me.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm here with Obi Wan and Yoda, and Qui Gon pestering you from the spirit world.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> Me: Chosen One
> You: Farm Boy


A farm boy that kicked your ass!


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

Luke Skywalker said:


> A farm boy that kicked your ass!



I do believe I had to bail you out later that afternoon.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> Hmm...
> 
> To hell with Luke. Wanna help me rule the galaxy?



So long as i dont have to deal with  cheney, you got a deal.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> I do believe I had to bail you out later that afternoon.


Meh, I could have taken him. I figured I'd let you have one last moment of glory fighting for the good side.  Thanks, pops.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2007)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Meh, I could have taken him. I figured I'd let you have one last moment of glory fighting for the good side.  Thanks, pops.



You were probably the poser who got beat up at Exodus concerts.


----------



## settite (Jun 1, 2007)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Well, atleast I'm not calling some old creepy perv in a robe, "master".



Does that old creepy "master" have a piece of candy in his pocket?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> You must work your way up from the bottom. My cousin Chad works at a grocery store, I'm sure he could employee you as a stock boy.



How much does Chad pay, I may be interested. Will being dead be a problem when working under him?


----------



## Naren (Jun 1, 2007)

I just wanted to say, Mr. Vader, that you have been a life inspiration for me. And, as such, I just wanted to ask how I can get a red lightsaber. Mine is blue and I've never been much of a fan of blue.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader,

How could turn your back on fine looking woman like Padmé Amidala for a little thing like the Force? 

Nookie with hot chick > *

Frankly this raises far too many questions than I am comfortable with.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 1, 2007)

Lord Vader, would the dark side of the force help with my guitar playing? Could I still play Christian rock if I was wielding the dark side of the Force?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 1, 2007)

i for one dont think dark side and christian rock mix


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> I want proper grammer, not execuses.





Darth Vader said:


> Do you find it hard to breath?



Tsk tsk, Lord Vader.

Erm.. Don't kill me!


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> So long as i dont have to deal with  cheney, you got a deal.



Hey, my plan was to send him to the relms beyond the known universe to subjugate new species, so you'll probably never see him. 



Dick Cheney said:


> Actually, I have not, having always felt that I could best serve outside the military than from within. Your words have made me reconsider, however. Perhaps I was just never shown the right opportunity...



Well, as I already said, my plan was to send you past the reaches of the known universe to conquor new territory for The Emperor. I hear you, ah, have some experience in this area. 



Zepp88 said:


> And, irony, Hans now your son in law.
> 
> You're not a very good family man



Don't make me have my master scatter what remains of you to the far ends of the force. 



Zepp88 said:


> I'm here with Obi Wan and Yoda, and Qui Gon pestering you from the spirit world.



See what I said above? That goes double for you. And The Emperor is not as forgiving as I am.



Luke Skywalker said:


> Meh, I could have taken him. I figured I'd let you have one last moment of glory fighting for the good side.  Thanks, pops.



See below.



Metal Ken said:


> You were probably the poser who got beat up at Exodus concerts.



Luke, you cried like a little emo bitch when you found out I was your father. You better hand over that lightsaber before you go cutting your wrists with it.



settite said:


> Does that old creepy "master" have a piece of candy in his pocket?



<gestures with hand>

<you are slowly lifeted off the ground by your throat and left to asphyxiate>



OzzyC said:


> How much does Chad pay, I may be interested. Will being dead be a problem when working under him?





Naren said:


> I just wanted to say, Mr. Vader, that you have been a life inspiration for me. And, as such, I just wanted to ask how I can get a red lightsaber. Mine is blue and I've never been much of a fan of blue.



Bow down before The Emperor and declare him your master. Only then can your training begin.



ohio_eric said:


> Darth Vader,
> 
> How could turn your back on fine looking woman like Padmé Amidala for a little thing like the Force?
> 
> Nookie with hot chick > *



Frankly this raises far too many questions than I am comfortable with. [/QUOTE]

<ignites lightsaber>

<cuts you into five equal sized pieces>



sakeido said:


> Lord Vader, would the dark side of the force help with my guitar playing? Could I still play Christian rock if I was wielding the dark side of the Force?



I know not of this Christianity of which you speak.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> I know not of this Christianity of which you speak.



How did you know it was Christianity and not just Christian? You lie Lord Vader, and feign ignorance, to take the easy way out.


----------



## settite (Jun 1, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> Hey, my plan was to send him to the relms beyond the known universe to subjugate new species, so you'll probably never see him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<ignites lightsaber>

<cuts you into five equal sized pieces>



I know not of this Christianity of which you speak.[/QUOTE]

Vader,
We all know you reach into the emperor's pockets for some candy and go to his basement for popsicles. You dont have to deny it!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 2, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> ohio_eric said:
> 
> 
> > Darth Vader,
> ...





Missed me!!

Your force may be strong. But my kung-fu is righteous.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 2, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> You must learn to control you fear. Having your pregnant wife die while your best friend hacks off all your limbs helps, too.


 
1 step ahead of you on that one, I have mechanical arms and legs that are hydraulic powered and can adjust my height to whatever I want.  

<bows down and declares darth vader my master>


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> Don't be so proud of this bot you call Mr. Test. The ability to squint is insignificant next to the power of the force.





[action=Chris]begs to differ.[/action]


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 2, 2007)

[sign]^OH SHIT![/sign]







Who wants to bet on Mr Test vs Darth Vader??

I say Mr Test uses the Squint of Doom to mop the floor with his ass.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 2, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> [sign]^OH SHIT![/sign]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




................. 
........... 
........ 
.............. 
............


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 2, 2007)

Squint < Dark Side of the Force


----------



## pillarsofdoom (Jun 2, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Squint < Dark Side of the Force




i dunno, that squint evokes some pretty powerful shit. im not sure the dark side of the force could handle that..


----------



## Vince (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll take your nerdiness & up you one.

Revan fucking smokes Darth Vader. Some sith lord Vader was. Only Darth Revan saved the republic, attacked & overwhelmed it, then saved it again!

One badass motherfucker.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 2, 2007)

KOTOR kicks fuckin ass


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 2, 2007)

What happens when you fart? It must get wicked stinky in that suit 

And what about bathroom breaks? I mean Damn that can't be easy.


No wonder you are full of hate....



desertdweller said:


> I'll take your nerdiness & up you one.
> 
> Revan fucking smokes Darth Vader. Some sith lord Vader was. Only Darth Revan saved the republic, attacked & overwhelmed it, then saved it again!
> 
> One badass motherfucker.



pssst hey vince 

over here







shhhh






ok - Ny inside gaming people tell me




coming in the near future





a KOTOR mmorpg will be coming out


----------



## Vince (Jun 2, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> a KOTOR mmorpg will be coming out



terrible.


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 2, 2007)

No should be great - a lot better than SWG at any rate


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 2, 2007)

gawd i love this site  was actually just watching star wars as i came on here (the good ones not the 'orrible new fangled ones mind)


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 2, 2007)

Why do i have yo wait 70h for the Slayer concert ?


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 2, 2007)

How'd I do on my SAT this morning, Lord Vader?


----------



## velocity (Jun 2, 2007)

this is the funniest thread i've seen in a looong time.......... and vader, when is the rg2228 coming out?? and why does paris hilton continue to plague us?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 2, 2007)

velocity said:


> and why does paris hilton continue to plague us?


I can handle this one: it's because murder is illegal in most states.


----------



## Clydefrog (Jun 2, 2007)

How much power of the dark side does Dick Cheney possess? Does it surpass you? Does it surpass your master?


----------



## Stitch (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey, whats wrong with Thrawn that Cheney replaces him? Should Cheney not be more green?

And Exar Kun FTW! 

[/geek]


----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)

RRRRRRRRH RRRRRRRRRRRRRLLL! RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLL!!!

[action=TheBlexican3]thinks Chewie said, "where's Luke, Han, and Leia?"[/action]


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 4, 2007)

Lord Vader, are you popular at fetish nights?


----------



## Naren (Jun 4, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Lord Vader, are you popular at fetish nights?



"fetish nights"? What's that? Something only found in England?


----------



## XEN (Jun 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> "fetish nights"? What's that? Something only found in England?



In Germany, that's Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.


----------



## Naren (Jun 4, 2007)

urklvt said:


> In Germany, that's Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.



And what is that? Some special night at a night club or what?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 4, 2007)

what do you think of my  appreciation thread?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> And what is that? Some special night at a night club or what?



Its a party where people go to BDSM, and other kinky shit.


----------



## Naren (Jun 4, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Its a party where people go to BDSM, and other kinky shit.



Ah see...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> Ah see...



Yeah, i knew some people who were into that kind of thing. they told me about it, i was like "Nah, i'm cool. i think im gonna stay home and watch a DVD or something"


----------



## Naren (Jun 4, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, i knew some people who were into that kind of thing. they told me about it, i was like "Nah, i'm cool. i think im gonna stay home and watch a DVD or something"



I've heard about "swingers clubs" and stuff like that, but never heard of "fetish nights."


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2007)

why did you allow George Lucas to ruin Episodes 4, 5, and 6 with frivilous CGI, and where are my original VHS Episodes 4, 5, and 6?


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> And what is that? Some special night at a night club or what?



Probably have it at this place here in Austin called Elysium.


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Jun 4, 2007)

Are you good with the ladies and pets? Do you eat them if they don't pass muster?


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 4, 2007)

Best thread ever.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)

RRRRRH RRRRRRRLLLL RRRRRRRTACO RRRH!

[action=TheBlexican3]thinks Chewie said, "where's the beef?"[/action]


----------



## skinhead (Jun 4, 2007)

Can you listen low frequences? Can you be my hero?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 19, 2007)

I love this thread...

This Thread  <-Me


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 19, 2007)

Boxers or breifs?


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't have a question.... just a comment. You really suck in episodes I, II and III and you're a whiney little bitch!


----------



## Stitch (Jun 19, 2007)

What is your opinion on John Petrucci?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> What is your opinion on John Petrucci?



I can tell ya now that Vader don't have shit on John Petrucci. Yngwie Malmsteen was once one of the baddest guitarists alive, and now he is John's tech/burger cooker. Imagine what he'd do to Vader. He'd become his personal ball washer.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 21, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I can tell ya now that Vader don't have shit on John Petrucci. Yngwie Malmsteen was once one of the baddest guitarists alive, and now he is John's tech/burger cooker. Imagine what he'd do to Vader. He'd become his personal ball washer.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


>



Ain't you never seen the Phycho exercises on YouTube?


----------



## Stitch (Jun 21, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Imagine what he'd do to Vader. He'd become his personal ball washer.





What he would _do_ to Vader would be lick his balls.

He, Petrucci, would become _Vader's_ personal ball washer.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

Maybe to get close to him, then he'll play the entire Dance of Eternity, and...well, you wouldn't wanna be around for that one.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't really think it would be a problem. I know of ONE guitarist that can play without any hands, and he didn't even lose them to a lightsabre.


----------

